# Smoked ribs...Technical needs!



## Bam!!

Hi guys!

Question...

I know and see a ton of recipes for ribs and they all look good....my question is :

I want to smoke them...

I want them to be fall off the bone and I only want them cooked in the smoker....not the oven at all....

So what is the technique to make the meat break down.....and to get that tangy barbeque flavour at the end....

When I ask about the tangy flavour...I realize the mop will do that but should I baste every half hour.....or wait till the end like the last 20 minutes to baste....there are so many different versions ont his !

Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf

The first step to make great pork ribs is to prepare the rack. Let the ribs come up to room temperature, rinse off in cold water and remove the membrane from the back. Some people will say that you don't have to remove the membrane but I feel that it's a must. The membrane blocks the uptake of smoke and creates a barrier to your seasonings. 

To remove the membrane, lay the ribs on a flat surface meat side down. Take a sharp knife and begin peeling the membrane from one corner near the bone. I have been told that a lobster fork works great for this. Once you have a good piece peeled back, grab it with a paper towel to get a good grip and begin pulling. If the membrane is intact you shouldn't have too much trouble, but sometimes this can be a little challenging. 

With the membrane removed rinse off the ribs again and pat dry with some paper towels.  You can coat the ribs in prepared yellow mustard. You don't need to use anything fancy or expensive since the smoking process will remove the mustard flavor anyway. This coating will hold your seasonings in place and also make a nice crust over the surface of the ribs. 

If you are of a mind that the rub should be rubbed into the pork ribs then you can place it on first and then carefully apply the mustard. Or you can sprinkle the rub over the mustard, or use a mustard based rub. It's really a matter of preference. 

Once the pork ribs are seasoned and the smoker is ready then you are set to go. The chunks of wood should have been soaking for 30 - 60 minutes or so.  I personally just soak in water and I prefer apple juice in my water pan.  Place the ribs in the smoker and let it go. You want the good smoking temperature in the area about 200 degrees. You can go lower if you plan on doing a long smoke, but I don't recommend going higher. 

At this rate the ribs should be cooked through and tender after about 4 hours. *Go longer if you can*.  Maybe 5 hours.  The longer you smoke at a low temperature the more tender and flavorful the ribs will be. Remember that you need to hit an internal temperature of 165oF before they can be served. Have a meat thermometer ready. 

IIf you are a big fan of sauces and can't imagine serving without sauce then I suggest a thin one that won't overpower the flavor of the ribs.  But you will be surprised that no sauce is actually needed.  

WARNING - when you remove those ribs remember that they will be VERY tender so use a spatula and don't let the meat fall through the grate.

If there's anything else we can help you with on this just post another question.


----------



## Bam!!

Thanks Kitchenelf!

Getting my smoker to 200 degrees constantly could be a challenge but I'll give it a go......Other thing....the fluid in the smoker you use is apple juice.....Nice idea...I'll throw in some rosemary in there too...

Hey thanks a million!

The membrane part...I agree it should be removed!


----------



## kitchenelf

At least somewhere around 200 - you don't want to get too hot is the thing.  I can tell a huge difference in my pork butts/shoulders when I DON'T use apple juice - adds a very subtle great flavor.

I cheat big time - I have an electric smoker!     Actually, it was a good gift because it got me smoking and I don't have to be too smart to use it  :P LOL


----------



## Bam!!

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> At least somewhere around 200 - you don't want to get too hot is the thing.  I can tell a huge difference in my pork butts/shoulders when I DON'T use apple juice - adds a very subtle great flavor.
> 
> I cheat big time - I have an electric smoker!     Actually, it was a good gift because it got me smoking and I don't have to be too smart to use it  :P LOL



Wow electric smoker....good idea.....I have a char broil smoker......but I have to admit I am more at ease right now with my gas Weber   ...I have only had the Char Broil for a month....

I watch the Food Network in Canada a lot....License to grill....Hot off the grill...whatever...they always use gas grills to smoke......being a visual guy though I needed more info...

Thanks.......but my questions are far from over!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im a smoker..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   :roll:


----------



## Barbara L

It takes a long time to smoke ribs THAT way Sushi!    

 Barbara


----------



## chefwannabe

I have a Charbroil Deluxe H2O electric smoker. This will be the first time using it since buying it a couple of weeks ago. I'm going to smoke a pork shoulder and do some ribs. Just trying to figure out if I need to turn the pork shoulder during the smoking like after 4 hours or so.

I'm going to have to rig up another thermometer too because my smoker doesn't have a degree system. It just says "ideal" and then too high or too low and I'm not sure it the smoker's ideal is the same as my ideal temp. I'm thinking I wasted the money I paid and should've waited and purchased a weber smoky mountain smoker, but you live you learn.


----------



## Bam!!

chefwannabe said:
			
		

> I have a Charbroil Deluxe H2O electric smoker. This will be the first time using it since buying it a couple of weeks ago. I'm going to smoke a pork shoulder and do some ribs. Just trying to figure out if I need to turn the pork shoulder during the smoking like after 4 hours or so.
> 
> I'm going to have to rig up another thermometer too because my smoker doesn't have a degree system. It just says "ideal" and then too high or too low and I'm not sure it the smoker's ideal is the same as my ideal temp. I'm thinking I wasted the money I paid and should've waited and purchased a weber smoky mountain smoker, but you live you learn.



Hi!

From my understanding...since you are using indirect heat the smoker is acting as an oven hence no need to turn it around as it is cooking evenly...


----------



## kitchenelf

chefwannabe - it's been awhile since I did a pork shoulder but I'm pretty certain I did mine fat side up and didn't turn at all.  

I also don't think you'll need a thermometer but it certainly can't hurt.  Mine has the same settings as yours.  I like mine to stay below "Ideal".  If my shoulder is 5-7 pounds I tend to cook it for about 10 hours.  I always cook longer than they say to get the "pulled" pork.  It really affects the tenderness by cooking longer i.e., making it more tender.  It will NOT dry out.

I use Hickory wood chunks - much prefer the chunks to the chips.  One time in the beginning I used chips and I swear it didn't have any smoke flavor.  Soak them in water for about 1 hour.  It only takes about 10 or so chunks and you don't need to add more.  I did that one time too and the flavor was too smokey and bitter.

I also use apple juice in my water pan and I can attest to the fact that it makes a tremendous difference in the flavor.  

Also, remember that heat rises so put your pork on top with rubs underneath.  I'm going to use a mop this time which I have never done in the past.  In the past I just use olive oil, kosher salt and pepper.  I'll let you know how it turns out.

Also, if you want a really good vinegar based BBQ sauce let me know.  I've also posted below a good recipe.  It makes a lot - it is VERY good, but it will keep a VERY long time in the refrigerator because of the vinegar.

BBQ Sauce

2-lbs. brown sugar
1 5-oz. bottle of each of the following:
A-1, Worcestershire, Heinz 57
1 14-oz. bottle ketchup
1 18 oz. bottle BBQ sauce (I think I used Bull's Eye Original)
4 TBS garlic salt
4 TBS onion salt
1/2-gallon apple cider vinegar

Mix all and heat to melt brown sugar.  Add 1/2 bottle of Texas Pete to start then add more to taste.

It keeps for a long time in refrigerator and makes great little gifts to take to a bbq you have been invited to - and Christmas gifts too.


----------



## chefwannabe

Thanks Bam and Elf. I appreciate the tips. I have my own secret bbq sauce recipe that not even my hubby knows what's in it. I did a mop last time I did ribs using 3 parts apple juice to 1 part oil and it was so good. I'm going to doctor it up a bit this time though. I also made my own rub up after reading through all the rub recipes I've recieved and was able to "make it my own". I also bought hickory chunks, because all I had was chips and I didn't want to be out there the whole day replenishing the chips in the smoker. Like I said, my shoulder is 10.13 pounds so I plan on smoking it for 10-12 hours. I'll let you know how it turns out. 


I'm just so excited about this smoking thing.


----------



## Bam!!

Hey chefwannabe....

Could you take some pic's of the experience!

I hear you on the excitement!

Too bad you' re already married!


----------



## Raine

Cooking low & slow is what makes the meat break down.

You really don't need to baste them. The more you open the lid, the longer it takes to cook.

Just had sauce about 20 minutes before you take them off the cooker.


----------



## Raine

Check out the baby back rib thread below.


----------



## chefwannabe

I will be taking pictures and I will put them on a site where everyone can see them and post the link here.


----------



## chefwannabe

Here's 4 pictures that were taken yesterday. I wasn't able to get a picture of the pork shoulder because someone went ahead and pulled the pork. I love my smoker!

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?...invite&cmp=EMC-IS_other&creative=album-invite
[/img]


----------



## meatloaf

To get the fall of the bone ribs I usually wrap in foil for the last hour or so of the smoke.
I use the Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker


----------



## Raine

Meatloaf those WSM's are awesome!  We just bought another one, now we have 3.


----------



## Bangbang

I can't say much else than Kitchenelf has. I coat mine with mustard too. You can cook these in the oven too. I just did a batch at 200 for 6 hours and the meat just fell off the bone. There was no need to wrap them in foil. I find it very intersting that most Spare Rib Recipes you find in cookbooks are REAL WRONG :!: They cook them way to high.


----------



## scorp

*pork shoulder*

I did on e of these the first time I smoked along with a small trimmed brisket. Good thing I had done a bit of reading and had marinated it.

 I turned it once.....I had until today a brinkman smoker....wednesday I will be getting a mountain? smoker with a front door (can not life the whole thing anymore).
 As far as the heat setting, this was what made the smoker sit for over 2 years as I could never get it into the ideal area. once I was told that just above warm was where I wanted it I was off and running.

As of late I use kingsford mestiquite charcoal, with mestiquite wood chunks. I do not soak the wood chunks I use it as I do the charcoal.....I also use apple squares (local store has ran out) but these I do soak as they are smaller and to get them to burn slower.

 I will be doing ribs, a brisket and a pork roast later this week, 

trying something new,

cherry apple juice with a white wine vinagar marinade for the pork roast.

and for the brisket cherry apple juice with a garlic red wine vinagar marinade, also some beef up 

on both of these I will be using a modified version of emerils essence (no salt).

Living in Kansas City, I am finding no complaints yet on those whom have been acting as guina pigs hehehe


----------



## KPanic

I have used my electric smoker approx 10 times now and it appears that every time I use it, the wood chips are more and more not smoking. They are settling at the bottom of the tray and I am getting less and less smoke. Anyone else having this problem? Anyone know of what may be wrong? The temp stays where I set it. No problem there.


----------

